# Help Please!! My Goat Is Limping...



## jeskib (Feb 22, 2014)

We recenly got a goat from our neighbor. He said he didn't want this goat cause he "wasn't getting along with his other goats". He is a male, neutered goat (I don't know what kind). I am new to goats, never had one before. We bought him alfalfa pellets cause that's what our neighbor was feeding him. Yesterday my husband went out and noticed the goat was limping. I read some things on the internet and had my husband check to see if his hoof and leg were hot or warm and it is not. He is not oozing anything and there is no visible signs of trauma other then the swelling. The swelling is on his right leg up to the first knuckle. His hoofs were not taken care of cause his front ones are curled over and the back ones are long. I need to find somebody to take care of that. He will put no weight on it at all. I do not know what is wrong and have no clue how to help him. If I have to take him to a vet I will but would like to avoid that expense if I can do something at home for him. He did eat a little this morning and did drink some water. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. I have attached a few pictures so you all can see exactly what is going on. Thank you!!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Bumping this for you. Not sure what I'm seeing; looks like the hoof walls have curved under in that right front foot; don't know why the right front leg is swollen. I would probably start by trimming his hooves--there is a recent post here about overgrown hooves that someone else is dealing with; trim the excess off the hoof walls, then off the toe a little at a time, every couple of weeks was the advice given. That is how I would start. Hope someone more knowledgeable can fill in the gaps I've left.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I would start with a hoof trim and a CAE test. The hooves are pretty easy to trim yourself - there are some good YouTube videos of it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. Start with a hoof trim. The swollen joint is a concern and having him tested for CAE would be good. This is a blood test that needs to be done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Just a little at a time, see pink stop.


----------



## jeskib (Feb 22, 2014)

I found a vet locally who actually does ranch calls. Its a little pricey but my husband travels during the week and I am just not comfortable putting him in the back of the truck and taking him somewhere (not that I could even get him in there). I will be calling her first thing tomorrow morning. 

I went to the local feed store and bought him some apple flavored asprin which was a little pricey but worth it to try and help him. He doesn't like it so I have to trick him to get him to eat it. Then he is mad at me. The feed store also suggested running the hose on his swollen leg and even better would be to get him to put his leg in a bucket of cold water. Don't know about the bucket but before my hubby leaves today we will try the hose thing. 

As for the hooves I am going to look up the youtube videos and see what we can do. If not I am going to ask the vet that comes out if she can do it and what it would cost. 

I appreciate all your responses and will do all the things that you guys have said I should. I love having these forums available and being able to get some advice and support. Really makes a huge difference. Especially for a new goat mom like me. Thanks again!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Was he limping when you brought him home or is this new? The way its swollen, between the ankle and knee, makes me think he got stung..try giving him some Benedryl and adult dose
def. get the hooves done..: ) 
best wishes


----------



## jeskib (Feb 22, 2014)

This is a new condition that came up out of nowhere. It's only the right foot as well. I will try the benedryl and see if that works. He is still active and really has a giddyup in his step when I go to feed him. He is eating and drinking normally as well. Thank you for the advice!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That's good to hear...I would guess it was a sting....do benedryl a few days....fingers crossed that that is all it is : )

here is a good video of trimming hooves....be gentle with the swollen leg...but he will feel so much better once they are done...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You might want to give a full check up too..
He will also need a fecal done to see if worming is needed..any vet can run one..just gather some of his poop berries and take it in...ask for a cocci fecal as well....
check his inner lower eye lids for anemia, here is a link to show you how
http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.Uwtk0fldU8c
Take his temp while he is feeling great to get a base line normal temp....101.5-103.5 is normal range...
brush him well and look for lice..you will see them if there are any..little grey buggers..
rub him down looking for lumps, bumps and boo boos as we say here lol...

Bucks and Wethers need a quality diet of hay and graze, a little alfalfa is good to add...their calcium and phosphorus needs to be a 2:1 ratio. Grain is not needed as long as he is at a healthy weight...if he is under weight then a small amount to help restore condition may be needed...
He needs a quality loose mineral... most loose minerals for cows work well...do not get a sheep / goat mineral as it does not have enough copper he will need. 
a salt lick or loose salt is needed as well...

And one last thing.... A buddy. Goats are herd animals and having another Goat friend will give him a play mate to keep him happy and playful

Happy Goat owning!!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

happybleats said:


> You might want to give a full check up too..
> He will also need a fecal done to see if worming is needed..any vet can run one..just gather some of his poop berries and take it in...ask for a cocci fecal as well....
> check his inner lower eye lids for anemia, here is a link to show you how
> http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.Uwtk0fldU8c
> ...


I agree.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree as well.


----------

